# western ultramount final adjustment...



## racer0175 (Mar 27, 2002)

don't know if this is going to help anyone, but i feel the need to give something back since all of you helped me 

i don't know who was reporting problems with not being able to pivot the shoes all the way down when taking off the plow, but heres what i think the problem might be...

i installed the plow myself, and the directions make mention of checking final measurements with the plow on the truck...


the distance from the bottom of the shoe in the UP position is supposed to be between 1 3/8" to 2 1/8"

the preliminary adjustment was one hole too high (less than an inch clearance)...this would cause problems when trying to take the plow off the truck, i had to pound out the drift pin and move the shoe up one hole...this gives me more room to "lock" the pin when taking it off...

its altogether possible the dealer might have skipped this step....

just one more inch.......


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

RACER.......Its not a mounting problem.....Those ulta mounts
are just too low to the ground ! To take mine off I have
to drop the blade on a milk crate to take the "drag down"
off the front of my truck..just to release the pins and lock
the shoes. Then lift it up blade..pull milk crate out of way,
drop on ground, disconnect plug ins and back away !
Sorta a PIA ...But much easier than my old western hard
mount tho !................geo

BTW: About 2 inches of fun on ground now ! Waiting till
6am when it starts or stops again ! To PLAY !


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

I put mine on myself and have no problems yet..... The stands I intsalled using cotter pins instead of the roll pins just so I wouldnt have to pound them out if it did not work right... also , if its' too short.. just step onto the top of the stand it will slide down and friction lock in place, and then retract when you hook up the plow again... 

The only concern at this point I have with the Ultra mount is that all of the weight is centered on only two points on the truck... Isnt that quite a bit of weight ?? at least with conventional mounts some of the weight is taken up by the top mount ? 

I still havent got to plow with it yet.. so the polls arent in yet,...


----------



## racer0175 (Mar 27, 2002)

sonjaab...i posted this because i thought i read on here that someone was having a problem not being able to take the plow off because they couldn't lower the whole shoe armature low enough to lock in....i did a search and couldn't find anything....

your saying that the pin that you pull to pivot the shoe armature down has so much weight on it that you can't release it?...mine is very easy to pull....hows your a-frame is it level to the ground?...mine was sagging towards the truck until i put the timbrens on....now it sits level....

did you put the plow together yourself? because if the a-frame isn't level then i think thats bad....at least it was with the meyer i had....there are 4 different height adjustments for the ultramount...based on the pin height of the undercarriage on your truck...


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

I've heard chev's are having problems with the ultra-mounts because of their low clearance. I've had no problems with my ford. When taking mine off with the shoes locked down I have at least 2" of clearance from the bottom of the shoe to the ground.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

RACER.......Yea mine was dealer installed. Its a PIA
to pull the pins to unlock the hooks and feet pads.
Truck too low with plow on even with the torsion bars 
cranked a bit. Even with the shoes up as high as
possible. Thats why I drop it on a milk crate to
unlock pins and drop feet down to lock in. Then lift
up remove milk crate...Drop it to ground..Disconnect
elec. and back away. It just needs to pull the weight
off the front end to lock/ unlock pins. Hook up NO prob.
Just pull in ..lift plow...lock in and go !....geo

These new GMs are LOW to the ground !
Yes...plow frame on truck level too. Dealer adjusted it
as high as it would go too...........

But got to plow twice today ! More lake effect coming !
sleds are out too...............


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

sonjaab, get a set of timbrens in the front end to take the weight off ... then your truck will be sitting where it should and youll be able to use your plow correctly.... I've got the Timbrens in just to be safe , and the front end does not even sag a 1/2" with plow up... I think they were only $150 bucks or so...... and real easy to install at least on the Fords anyway..


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SCAPE.....I hear ya...You got a Ford..more ground clearance
than GM. Dodge too......... Timbrens... yea I hear ya but I
don't keep my trucks more than 3 years anyway !
I just work it and dump it while under warranty anyway!
Change the oil thats all. I get that killer GM employee
discount not to mention killer trade in around here for
a low mile GM 2500 xcab 4x4.
Ultra Still MUCH easier to takeon/off than my old hard
mount Western !
2 more inches on the ground here ! I will save it till
tomorrow for when the bank opens so I can plow
and get paid....LOL....Pray 4 snow................geo


----------



## racer0175 (Mar 27, 2002)

i can't believe that you would have a problem like that with a 3/4 ton truck. although i know the dealer didn't want to mount a meyers system on my friends gmc xcab....said the fgvw wasent high enough....that was a 1/2 ton too....

my truck did sag quite a bit, about 2 inches with the plow on the ground....i didn't have any problems pulling the pins, the only problem i had was that i BARELY had enough room to pivot the shoe down so the pin would lock...there is a pin (on the bottom of the shoe) that you have to pound out to change the clearance....mine had to move up one from the preliminary setting to get within the clearances i listed above...


after the timbrens the truck sits perfectly level and only drops about an inch...i didn't touch the torsion bars either...the a-frame was sagging before the timbrens, now its level too....


one thing i don't get though is how you guys are thinking about ground clearance....in my mind there is only one way the plow sits and that is level. you mount the under-carriage to the truck and then take a measurement to the top of the pin...this dictates which position you set the plow up in...there are 4 different positions (holes)that you can use when you put the a-frame together...mine went in position 2...i was in the second lowest ground clearance...the two higher settings are probably for the ford and trucks that sit higher (maybe if you lifted your truck too)


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i have a 2002 chevy hd and have no problems with the clearance


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

RACER, 

yeah, Mine is in the 3rd position, I have an F250 HD that sits pretty high.... thought I needed the 4th position , but after measuring saw only that I needed the 3rd..

Note..... When you assemble and install the frame on the truck.. I had jacked up the truck , pulled the wheels and put it onto jack stands... Then when the frame was all hunky doory I put the wheels back on and lowered the truck... Took my measurments, and they were wrong.... Because of the type of front end of the F250 the wheels were cocked so I had to move the truck to get the wheels back in alignment and then retake the measurement and thats how I got to position 3... Maybe you guys with clearance problems did the same thing and are one notch too low......


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

O'BRYAN.....Yea I have a 2500 LD.......NO GM dealer
would do the GM deal on HDs in 01. Those HDs do
sit up a bit higher than a LD. But no complaints
as this is my 1st 2500. All my other GMs were 1/2
ton excabs with a old hard mount western. Ground
clearance no prob with them. I can live with it...
But a couple of inches would help tho !

MORE snow today in Hannibal NY........Plowed and
salted today. Maybe I can wack the bank one more
time today for $$$$$.
Man that Magic Salt has some staying power! The
stuff I used yesterday still there today !
My turkey wings are working great too!....geo


----------



## bricky (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey all.

I need to lift the front end of my Chevy 2500 HD. Do I make adjustments to the torsion bars. And does that afect the ride of the truck? also I'm thinking about getting the Timbrens.


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Bricky , 

DO you need to lift the front end withe the plow raised or with nothing on ?? if need to lift it when the plow is on, then I would go with the Timbrens to start. They dont effect the ride quality at all , except to maybe improve it a bit... If your front end needs lifting with no load on it , I would go to a spring shop and see what they reccomend.. may need new springs or rearching or new coils ? ( not sure what a 2500 has ? ) But the Timbrens dont lift the front end , they support it and take the extra weight of the plow....


----------

